# SOS - anyone have a faq for the '91 200 wagon?



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

trying to buy a '91 200 wagon have some ?'s, and need some answers!
1. Service Intervals?
2. things to watch for
3. car has low-volt electrical issues... how expensive is a new harness?
4. it's gonna run me $2500 for the car, how much are the repairs?
5. who wants to help me build a RS2 avant!!!!???!?!?
TIA guys!


----------



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well, here's why i am looking a little deeper into this...

_Quote »_The only real problem is with the power door locks - I have to lock & unlock the car from the passenger side and it is also affecting the lock on the trunk. The rear wiper has a mind of its own as well, but all else is in good working order - sunroof, power windows, seat adjustment all work great.

so, i'm thinking i'll have to put in a new harness if it really matters.


----------



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote »_Hey Evan-

Someone showed up on my doorstep with cash & plates and I had to take it - sorry if this screwed you up...

Catherine


nevermind... someone in Denver just got a sweet deal.


----------

